# Calendar



## Poetic Device

Why is it that there are only a few holidays/events on the calendar(s)?  There are some popular events (like Thanksgiving) that are missing.  Any particular reason?


----------



## Jana337

Poetic Device said:


> Any particular reason?


Yes: No one added them.  The dictionary is a random collection of events that various people posted on various occasions.

You can contact a moderator and ask him or her to add a new event. But please do not shoulder all the work on us and provide a complete entry, i.e. a short description of the event and perhaps a link to more information.

But if the calendar turns out too server-intensive, it might as well be removed. :S


----------



## Poetic Device

Okay.  What works the best for you guys, then:  a short description or a link?


----------



## Jana337

Poetic Device said:


> Okay.  What works the best for you guys, then:  a short description or a link?


Both so that we can just copy and paste what you prepare. 
Example of a calendar entry with a not-so-short descripton.


----------



## Philippa

Jana337 said:


> But if the calendar turns out too server-intensive, it might as well be removed. :S


Do you mean the whole calendar might be removed? Is it very likely to be too server-intensive? (It's just I'm thinking I really must get on with updating 'my' UK calendar for 2007 since it's already February, but if it's for the chop, then ...)
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Jana337

Well, removal was actually a speculation on my part. I just know it is server-intensive. Let's wait for Mike.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi ,

I use this thread to avoid to create a new one .

I've read some threads about calendar, where people ask to add some stuff in the calendar and so on.

But German one is empty, I was wondering why the "Himmelfahrt" of this week-end was no appearing. I checked out and saw it's because the complete German calendar is empty .
Nobody's updating the calendar ?


----------



## Jana337

PhilFrEn said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I use this thread to avoid to create a new one .
> 
> I've read some threads about calendar, where people ask to add some stuff in the calendar and so on.
> 
> But German one is empty, I was wondering why the "Himmelfahrt" of this week-end was no appearing. I checked out and saw it's because the complete German calendar is empty .
> Nobody's updating the calendar ?


For an entry to appear, someone has to suggest it.  If you want Himmelfahrt to be added, send me a PM with a short description of the event (also some links to more info if you want) and I will copy it there. Example.


----------



## Nunty

Jana337 said:


> For an entry to appear, someone has to suggest it.  If you want Himmelfahrt to be added, send me a PM with a short description of the event (also some links to more info if you want) and I will copy it there. Example.


Jana, I think that is the Ascension, which is listed... just in French.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Nun-Translator said:


> Jana, I think that is the Ascension, which is listed... just in French.


 
Yes, and I've made a "mistake" in fact, I meant "Pfinsgten" (Pentecost) which is this week-end but I wrote "Himmelfahrt". There are both in the calendar now .


----------

